# Got A Meat Slicer Coming - What Else Do I need



## duffman (Oct 10, 2014)

My wife had a coupon and other stuff for Khols so I persuaded her to use them to get me a meat slicer as an early Christmas gift. I got the Chef's Choice 609 Premium Electric Food Slicer. I was wondering if I should get anything else to maintain it? I see on Amazon the recommend getting G & F 1607L Cut Resistant 100-Percent Kevlar Gloves and McGlaughlin Oil PETROL-GEL 4 Oz. Lubricant Tube. Would anyone with a meat slicer be able to recommend getting or not getting these?

Also any suggestions on using it? I have never used a meat slicer before but I have been doing enough Bottom and Sirloin roasts this  summer I am tired of not having evenly sliced lunch meat. I am smoking a bottom round roast this weekend. I was hoping to have the slicer by early next week to slice it with. Is cold the best way to slice things like that?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't use a glove. Just be care full when cleaning it. For best slicing put the meat in the freezer for a little bit. I find about 2 hours works well for most meats. Your going to love it. remember to post some pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, I'd agree on the gloves. You obviously MUST be careful, however, I find the gloves cumbersome to use. At one cooking gig I had corporate wanted us to wear a glove when using any knife....a real PITA. I find at work lubing the slicer with pure old mineral oil works quite well, leaving no sticky residue and cheap. Food grade, safe and you can also use it with a stone to sharpen knives or, I'm also told, you can use it as a laxative (if needed).....just sayin'........Willie


----------



## duffman (Oct 10, 2014)

Another question. How long can I keep the smoked bottom round in the fridge before I need to slice and freeze it? My new meat slicer might not be here until Thursday next week. Darn Columbus day.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 10, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Another question. How long can I keep the smoked bottom round in the fridge before I need to slice and freeze it? My new meat slicer might not be here until Thursday next week. Darn Columbus day.


I've kept cooked meat at home for 7 days with no problem in a zip lock baggie. Dry it well with paper towels before storage and you should be fine. And, even though a holiday, mail and freight still travels...just won't get delivered to your door. Or, so I've been told.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 10, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Another question. How long can I keep the smoked bottom round in the fridge before I need to slice and freeze it? My new meat slicer might not be here until Thursday next week. Darn Columbus day.


I would go ahead and freeze it. You will have a longer shelf life. If you don't let it thaw all the way it will be easier to slice.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 10, 2014)

I initially wasn't going to get gloves but after I knicked my finger on the blade of my Hobart cleaning/disinfecting it, I got a pair of the stainless steel wire type gloves. They fit well and I won't get knicked again.


----------



## duffman (Oct 17, 2014)

So I got my meat slicer yesterday. The Roast has been wrapped in foil and in a plastic bag since Saturday night. Should I still be good to slice it Tonight or Tomorrow? I was going to freeze it Monday night but things got crazy this week with two car issues and I forgot about it. Thoughts? Or am I screwed?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 17, 2014)

Naaaa..  your good to go..  slice that baby up .. what I have found with my slicer...  I have to keep flipping the meat around..  otherwise I get a "tail" on the back edge of the meat  (last part through the slicer)...   but as others said..  Safety first ....


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 17, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Naaaa.. your good to go.. slice that baby up .. what I have found with my slicer... I have to keep flipping the meat around.. otherwise I get a "tail" on the back edge of the meat (last part through the slicer)... but as others said.. Safety first ....


If you put the meat in the freezer and get it almost frozen, you won't be getting those "tails" as bad. Slicers heat the meat up with the rotating blade. Start out with the meat cold and it alleviates the problem


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 17, 2014)

yea Rex...  I do slice cold...  in fridge for a couple of days before slicing ...  it's just a cheap slicer from Cabela's ....


----------



## duffman (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is a shot of my meat sliced and the slicer I got.


> Loading
> 
> View on Instagram
> @-webkit-keyframes"dkaXkpbBxI"{ 0%{opacity:0.5;} 50%{opacity:1;} 100%{opacity:0.5;} } @keyframes"dkaXkpbBxI"{ 0%{opacity:0.5;} 50%{opacity:1;} 100%{opacity:0.5;} }


----------

